# DIY OverFlow Pipe



## donkey (Feb 11, 2005)

My DIY overflow pipe


----------



## donkey (Feb 11, 2005)

Your Welcome. I hope you liked it


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Thats a nice little setup for a DIY overflow. How much did this cost? Ive been meaning to make/buy one but never got around to it.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

donkey, that is a very elegant looking system! I really like the 'tube inside a tube' approach, and using clear tubing for the outer tube is a really great way to monitor the system!


----------



## donkey (Feb 11, 2005)

Thank You Diana K. So glad you like it


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

im not allowed to watch utube at work ...bah


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

.....its banned


----------



## donkey (Feb 11, 2005)

Just put your foot down and show them whos boss


ound:ound:


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

unfortunatly it dosent work that way in the army.


----------



## donkey (Feb 11, 2005)

I see what you mean now 

ound:ound:


----------

